# A third group buy from Ebiken Studio's



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Due to high demands, I will begin to organize another group buy sooner than planned as the beginning of Fall group buy. PM me what your interested in getting while I recover from my vaca. I will post pics of the incredible oysters we were picking and eating straight off the beach. Just a little lemon and Tabasco Sauce was needed


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

will finally have some time tomorrow to update this thread further. The order is drawing close to being able to ship. I will update with some plants and some ebiken shrimp products including my hand made shrimp net as well! Very customizable and its fixed size but custom length.

Matthew has seen my trips picture of mouthwatering oysters =)


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Ebi-Ken said:


> will finally have some time tomorrow to update this thread further. The order is drawing close to being able to ship. I will update with some plants and some ebiken shrimp products including my hand made shrimp net as well! Very customizable and its fixed size but custom length.
> 
> Matthew has seen my trips picture of mouthwatering oysters =)


where my oysters  hope you had a good vacation. and nice plants?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

This group buy will be onhold for the next 1-2 weeks. My most beloved grandmother has just passed away this morning. I have found evidence of possible foul play amongst the nurses in the home care facility and will not be mentally able to focus on anything else.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Agghhh Frank I am sooo very sorry for your loss!

I too have found some very disturbing things going on in LTC facilities. IF you can prove it go for it...

We think our aged loved ones will be looked after the same way we would do if we could, but unfortunately in todays world that is NOT the case.

My sincere condolences on the loss. Im sure she's in a much better place now!


----------

